# Looking for a new GSD pup



## mayberry (Mar 4, 2016)

First off I'll introduce myself. Stephen from Hattiesburg, MS. I've owned GSDs my entire adult life and just lost my best friend Rico this week to a tragic accident. Before Rico I had Klaus a black sable son of Olly vom Koksbuckel. Klaus was by far the best GSD I have ever known. Rico was a close second. I am looking for another black sable puppy that will have a medium length coat with German bloodline and proof of good temperament and ability. Olly vom Koksbuckel was a 1996 born sire that was trained and bred at Hudsonhaus German Shepherds in Taylorsville, MS in the 90s and early 2000s. I have been unable to find any current information on Hudsonhaus still being in operation. They trained personal protection, and working dogs as well. I was going to attach a link to a picture and pedigree of Olly as I am looking for a pup that will be very similar as an adult, but I am unable to until I increase my post count. I would prefer south-central US but will travel for the right pup. I am not looking to pay working dog prices as this pup will be for companionship/family protection only, but I do wish to find a good quality GSD. 


Thanks in advance for any assistance provided.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There you go:

Olly vom Koksbuckel


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you want a good quality GSD of working lines, then you want one from a good breeder - they produce the quality but it is your choice of what you DO with that pup....pups are the same price whether you are going to train for competition or hang out with him as a companion - the pup can usually do either so why would a breeder sell a pup for less money??? Well bred pups are not cheap to produce - maybe prices are low in your area, but as far as I know, being a companion takes just as stable, just as solid a pup as one who is going to train for competition. 

Plus - so many people want these "black sables" that the color can bring a premium price just because it is in demand.

Lee


----------

